# Help with info on GLESTAIN KNIVES



## Jeff (Nov 1, 2022)

I am looking for information on Glestain knives.

1. Steel?

2. DPS?
I know it is an asymmetrical grind, and convexed on the primary grind side. 80/20 ? 

Can anyone provide any more information?

I have a few of them. The gyuto is the best potato knife EVER. Russets just jump off the blade!

The knock is it is soft steel so it does not hold an edge as long as one would like. The other knock is that it is a pretty complicated edge to to resharpen. 

Without being able to duplicate the edge they would not be worthwhile. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael J.R. (Nov 2, 2022)

You might find some answers here: Glestain Knives | Japanese Knives


----------



## Jeff (Nov 2, 2022)

It s difficult to find any meaningful emperical information.

Steel = ACTO 440

Inclusive angle = ????

Asymmetrical Grind = 80/20 or 70/30 ? (both published in secondary sources)

Lens convexity = 4.3°? 7.2°? 10.7°? or … ??


----------



## kpham12 (Nov 2, 2022)

The steel is Aichi ACUTO440 at around 59 HRC, similar steel to 440C. The grind is roughly 80/20, although a lot of these types of specs listed by manufacturers/retailers are just approximations, the more important thing is just to know that the knife has an asymmetric right hand grind. The edge isn’t really overly complicated to resharpen, I would just recommend sharpening at a lower angle on the right side and a higher angle on the left to offset steering from the geometry. Recreating the exact sharpening angle from the OOTB edge isn’t overly necessary and won’t affect food release properties. What does start to get a little complicated is when you eventually need to thin the knife, you try and follow the convexing on the right side as closely as possible while thinning the left side close to flat. Again, you’re not going to match the exact OOTB geometry, but as long as you can keep it close, food release should not suffer. I’ve only done minor thinning on one Glestain that had been maintained exclusively by honing rod and it didn’t affect food release at all, just made it cut better.

A good explanation of sharpening asymmetric knives if you haven’t seen it:





A Basic Explanation of Asymmetry


A Basic Explanation of Asymmetry Way back when I began sharpening I remember reading through many forum threads about asymmetry in double bevel knives and having no idea what was going on. All this talk about 70/30 and 80/20, "You should be doing this and shouldn't do that", but no real...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Jeff (Nov 3, 2022)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## ecchef (Nov 6, 2022)

They‘re pretty good workhorse knives. Easy to maintain edge, stainless, dimples give good release. Never found the geometry to be an issue when sharpening.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 6, 2022)

ecchef said:


> They‘re pretty good workhorse knives. Easy to maintain edge, stainless, dimples give good release. Never found the geometry to be an issue when sharpening.




Obviously, I need to improve my Glestan sharpening technique because edge retention is an issue. 

But boy - does sticky product jump off the blade!


----------

